
Spy fears spread to power cords, driving shift from China - T-A
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Spy-fears-spread-to-power-cords-driving-shift-from-China
======
detaro
Funny how quotes mostly about "power supply systems" became "power cords" in
the headline, just because one mentioned it too. I doubt Quanta or Lite-On
actually make power _cords_ themselves...

------
simonblack
Why do I feel things are getting as ridiculous as 'The Reds Under The Beds'
stupidity?

We've learned that the 'little white chips' story was bullshit. Now we target
power cords. If we're really afraid as all that, we should not be importing
ANY of our stuff from abroad.

The dumbed-down West is in terminal decline. We don't have long to go.

~~~
JdeBP
The risk of USB charging cables is well documented, note.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19132565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19132565)

------
HocusLocus
Real problems, real solutions,

[https://www.amazon.com/PortaPow-3rd-Gen-Data-
Blocker/dp/B00Q...](https://www.amazon.com/PortaPow-3rd-Gen-Data-
Blocker/dp/B00QRRZ2QM)

But are THEY made in China too? See how deep the rabbit hole goes...

